# You guys having any luck getting roof approvals from HUD??



## Southreefpp (Jan 6, 2016)

So this is my situation. The company that give me all my work takes 25% off the top of all bids. So needless to say a 10 k roof bid plus a grand or two for me and finally another 25% on top comes out to more than huds going to approve. 

I'm not never familiar with their pricing for roofs but apparently the company I work for days they don't have much issue getting them approved.

Now I got a email sent back that hud is asking for a break down off all costs from the demo, materials, labor, etc. 

Can you guys help me at all or tell me your experiences?? Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Southreefpp said:


> So this is my situation. The company that give me all my work takes 25% off the top of all bids. So needless to say a 10 k roof bid plus a grand or two for me and finally another 25% on top comes out to more than huds going to approve.
> 
> I'm not never familiar with their pricing for roofs but apparently the company I work for days they don't have much issue getting them approved.
> 
> ...



are you doing the work yourself or hiring a roofer?


----------



## Southreefpp (Jan 6, 2016)

Hiring a roofer... We are just a preservation company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southreefpp (Jan 6, 2016)

madxtreme01 said:


> are you doing the work yourself or hiring a roofer?



So we would add 1k or so and the add 25% on top of that for our customer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

you mean that you add on 35% plus your markup. If you discount is 25% you can't mark up only 25% or you are in the hole.

Just be honest with your bids 

A 10,000 roof job by a licensed and insured Exterior Company breaks down as this:

$10,000 for Roofer
$ 1,000 Supervisory markup (your fee)

= $11,000 job
x 35% (Offset discount since Roofer does not accept any such nonsense as a 25% discount to XYZ Company)

Gross bid $14,850

Banks love this crap! They go ballistic to know that you have to markup to net the amount needed to do the job.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't know where you are located or what your definition of a preservation company is, but I am a licenced contractor and although I only work on foreclosed properties I am also a preservation company but also a licensed contractor. In NJ I can't do anything other than lock changes, winterizations, or landscaping without that. So for me to higher a roofer would be a complete waste. However I would normally hire a couple of day laborers and do the job myself. I know how to do roofs, I just choose not to risk my live walking on them, so I just supervise and make sure the job is being done correctly. That 10k roof costs me $3500 and I couldn't be happier. Learn the trade and make your profits much higher.


----------



## Southreefpp (Jan 6, 2016)

madxtreme01 said:


> I don't know where you are located or what your definition of a preservation company is, but I am a licenced contractor and although I only work on foreclosed properties I am also a preservation company but also a licensed contractor. In NJ I can't do anything other than lock changes, winterizations, or landscaping without that. So for me to higher a roofer would be a complete waste. However I would normally hire a couple of day laborers and do the job myself. I know how to do roofs, I just choose not to risk my live walking on them, so I just supervise and make sure the job is being done correctly. That 10k roof costs me $3500 and I couldn't be happier. Learn the trade and make your profits much higher.



We're in Florida and I'm not crazy about putting up all that $$$. I know you have to have a contractors license to pull the permit and do the job but who would come down on me if I higher a roofer and payed them to do the job? I told the company I work for that we are not allowed to do them since we are not a gc. They said we don't care if you hire someone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Southreefpp said:


> I told the company I work for that we are not allowed to do them since we are not a gc. They said we don't care if you hire someone.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's kind of what they do.


----------



## Southreefpp (Jan 6, 2016)

GTX63 said:


> That's kind of what they do.



Is it illegal or risky to hire them to do a job if I'm not a contractor? Who would I have to watch out for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't think you could get in trouble as long as you hired a licensed contractor, but you could get in trouble doing any work on a property without a gc license. I mean we do more than lock changes, trash outs, and grass cuts.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Its not illegal to hire a 3rd party to complete a roof job, the county inspectors and code enforcement only care that a permit is pulled and paid for, and the roof is up to code. The roofing company will pull all the permits and meet with code officer. They only care that the company is licensed and bonded in Florida 

Call these guys they will give you a free estimate and probably willing to wait for you to get paid, 30 to 45 days. and if the company you work for doesn't pay you they will lean the Job. 

Tell them you will give them all your roof work if they will work with you on payment terms.

Steve will rip the roof off and put it back on in 1 day. Add a 10% handling fee on top of his price, for over site, and making sure the job gets done right with permits.

Also ask for 1/2 the money up front if the bid is approved. Steve covers most of south Florida

Atlantic Coast Contractors L.L.C.
Steve Hardy
(954) 655-5724
License #'s: CBC1258427 CCC1329694

You can sit out there take some pics and make a 1k and make a new friend also. Let them deal with the county code officers.


----------



## Southreefpp (Jan 6, 2016)

Zuse said:


> Its not illegal to hire a 3rd party to complete a roof job, the county inspectors and code enforcement only care that a permit is pulled and paid for, and the roof is up to code. The roofing company will pull all the permits and meet with code officer. They only care that the company is licensed and bonded in Florida
> 
> Call these guys they will give you a free estimate and probably willing to wait for you to get paid, 30 to 45 days. and if the company you work for doesn't pay you they will lean the Job.
> 
> ...



Thank you Zuse!!! I'll give them a try if our bids get approved. This forum is great. I've learned a lot in the last couple of weeks on this site. HUD wrote my client back stating they want a break down of how we came up with the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Southreefpp said:


> Thank you Zuse!!! I'll give them a try if our bids get approved. This forum is great. I've learned a lot in the last couple of weeks on this site. HUD wrote my client back stating they want a break down of how we came up with the price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Break it out for them. It's not that hard.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

That's funny..... A good friend of mine from the Orlando area said he loves busting people hiring contractors without having a General Contractors license... yep he is code enforcement. Then there was "XYZ" who was on this forum all the time a couple years ago who was properly licensed and sold his GC license number to all kinds of contractors and he would make a couple % off of each job, pull the permits and inspect them before calling in the Final Inspections. 

Homeowners can hire a licensed contractor who can pull the required permits BUT a "non-homeowner" cannot hire a sub-contractor without the GC license. 

Not worth the risk in my opinion but hey I guess if you don't get caught doing the crime you don't have to worry about doing the time 

Florida is a SOB on G.C.'s and the testing requirements. If I was you I would just buck up and take the courses, pay the exorbitant test fees and get a license and be legal.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Wannabe said:


> That's funny..... A good friend of mine from the Orlando area said he loves busting people hiring contractors without having a General Contractors license... yep he is code enforcement. Then there was "XYZ" who was on this forum all the time a couple years ago who was properly licensed and sold his GC license number to all kinds of contractors and he would make a couple % off of each job, pull the permits and inspect them before calling in the Final Inspections.
> 
> Homeowners can hire a licensed contractor who can pull the required permits BUT a "non-homeowner" cannot hire a sub-contractor without the GC license.
> 
> ...



I'm actually considering relocating to south florida, any idea how difficult it is to transfer an existing license to bypass the testing?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Unfortunately reciprocity is not a valid option in Florida for construction licenses. in Electrical, they do allow California C-10 licensing to reciprocate, but in construction they do not approve any reciprocity.

*Devil's advocate*: There is a reciprocity application on the state's website. http://www.contractors-license.org/

*Reality:* They never approve them.

Within the FAQS from the state, it does have the following disclaimer information:

38. Do the Florida Statutes provide for endorsement of out-of-state licenses? 
Yes. You must demonstrate successful completion of a licensing examination that is 
substantially equivalent to the Florida examination or you must demonstrate that you have an 
out-of-state license, and that the licensure requirements were substantially equivalent to 
Florida’s current requirements. Please note that endorsement application requirements are very 
stringent and rarely get approved by the Construction Industry Licensing Board. 

39. Is endorsement guaranteed? 
No. Endorsement is subject to approval by the Construction Industry Licensing Board. If the 
board denies your application, your fee is nonrefundable. Please note that endorsement 
application requirements are very stringent and rarely get approved by the Construction Industry 
Licensing Board.

The gist is that state licensure by "endorsement" is almost impossible, so much so that I've never recommended a client take that route. Here's the problem: how do you prove that the exam you took in another state (which is confidential and no copy can be obtained) is "substantially equivalent" with the Florida exam (which is also confidential and no copy can be obtained).

The best way to proceed would be to take the test in Florida and submit an initial issuance application. You could use your experience that you gained in AZ to qualify for this license. Remember though that Florida requires that you show 4 years of experience under a licensed contractor (yourself in this case) or a combination of college and experience, where at least 12 of those months are as a foreman, installing the following areas of the statute:

f you do not have all areas listed above, your experience may still be satisfactory; however, the Construction Industry Licensing Board will have to review your application to determine if you meet the experience requirements. Maintenance and Repair of the following will help to meet the requirements as well.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Zuse is spot on. It took me 18 months of aggravation to get my mold remediators and inspector license. They DO NOT want out-of-Staters  

It is far easier to find a GC to let you use their license for a fee.


----------



## GeorgeKarash (Jan 15, 2016)

It would be best to seek advice/help from a reputable HUD listing broker. He can tell you what to do


----------

